

Ask HN:What are your thoughts on Dogecoin? - cantbecool

The dogeroad, dogecoin&#x27;s silkroad, is opening up on the first, and I potentially see this as the most viable cryptocurrency other than bitcoin.
======
cheald
I think it's hilarious. Pure distilled internet. I don't expect it to ever
gain actual traction, but it'll stick around for a while. The internet loves a
good joke.

------
binaryatrocity
Mark my words. 2-5 years from now this post will be linked all over the
internet as they tie "cantbecool" (the OP) to the Dread Doge Shiberts and
arrest him.

------
sesser
Stuff like this renews my faith in the internet.

------
rf1331
Why do you think it's more viable than Bitcoin? I'm curious to know.

~~~
cantbecool
It's just the viral nature of the internet, especially a meme. I spoke a to a
few people that have no idea about Bitcoin, but they knew of Dogecoin and the
meme. Plus it has over 20k subscribers to it's subreddit in a little over two
weeks, which is 5+k than litecoin.

------
herbig
What is your definition of "viable" as it relates to currency?

~~~
cantbecool
Actually being used by the laymen, facebook demographic, bitcoin is more of a
speculative commodity right now. If you check out /r/dogecoin it shows a lot
of promise.

